# 11.8.2012 Spontan nach Winterberg?



## Alpha86 (9. August 2012)

Hey habe Wochenende mal ausnahmsweise frei... fährt wer nach Winterberg?


----------



## Jumpmaus (10. August 2012)

hey.ich fahre leider schon die kommende woche mit meinem nach winterberg,sonst hätte ich mir das gerne überlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannne (10. August 2012)

Hey, leider nein, aber ich bin mit 2 anderen Mädels in Willingen. Zwei von uns (einschl. mir) sind aber dieses Jahr noch nicht so viel zum Fahren gekommen, so dass wir uns wahrscheinlich die meiste Zeit auf der FR tummeln werden. LG


----------



## Alpha86 (11. August 2012)

Hey melde mich mal aus wibe. Geil komme aus dem grinsen mal wieder nicht raus.... Ist sehr gut besucht  contitrack macht grade nicht son spass aber wird noch schön gemacht die tage. So schnell den downhill burger und dann weiter. Gruss anne


----------



## Jumpmaus (11. August 2012)

hey,
was ist denn mit dem conti los?


----------



## Alpha86 (11. August 2012)

Unverletzt und ohne stürtze, dafür glücklich und mit blasen an en händen. Ja zum conti da ist die untere hälfte im umbau. Unten sind nun keine sprünge nur grob schottrige steilkurven. Mal schaun was da draus wird. Bin ihn nur einmal gefahren heut.der machte keinen spass. Heute war giro und four cross dran


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. August 2012)

Vielleicht Interessant für zukünftige Planung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333830&page=108#post9776987


----------

